# More Announcements on Wednesday?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/more-announcements-on-wednesday/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/more-announcements-on-wednesday/"></a></div>
<p><strong>February 9, 2011</strong>

A few people have suggested Canon will announce more products on February 9, 2011. The opening day of CP+.</p>
<p>If they do, I expect some printers. No word on any more cameras.</p>
<p>This is third party hearsay.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## t.linn (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope so. I was really looking forward to see the uberprinter Canon was promoting in NYC last fall.


----------



## Bateman75 (Feb 8, 2011)

and i want a new ff xD camera. if its not a 5dmk3 i dont care. i can settle with a 3D og 6D


----------



## Stone (Feb 8, 2011)

Can we get a pro or semi-pro body please!!!


----------



## KWSW (Feb 9, 2011)

A new semi-pro / pro FF would be nice even if its the 5DmkIII as long as it has updated AF. Oh and of cos the new 24-70 USM II to go with it


----------



## Bateman75 (Feb 9, 2011)

KWSW said:


> A new semi-pro / pro FF would be nice even if its the 5DmkIII as long as it has updated AF. Oh and of cos the new 24-70 USM II to go with it


Yes but i cant cash out for both now. So i would like the FF first and then the 24-70 II next release round.


----------



## Stone (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll just pray for B&H to sell a FF/24-70 ISII combo hopefully at 5K or less...


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2011)

1 vote for calculator and/or printers. We already got the big announcements. 200-400 f/4 and T3i and T3 and some dinky flashes.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 9, 2011)

Still no 5DIII


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2011)

So nothing was announced?


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2011)

yay! 2 calculators. It is cool to see all these big whites on one page mixed in with the lesser stuff. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=57



Justin said:


> So nothing was announced?


----------

